# Coffee bean blanks



## Dvoigt (Feb 13, 2017)

Does anyone out there cast white coffee bean blanks that are longer then the 5" ones commonly sold?   I like to use them to make with the coffee scoop kits from PSI, but they are too short to get 2 blanks from, so end up wasting 40% of the blank.  

I can use the small pieces for pens, but don't get alot of interest in coffee pens.

Thanks,
Derek


----------

